# Suche S7 CPU



## Rumbler (15 November 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin Auszubildender zum Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik und suche zum Üben für Zuhause eine S7 300er mit Ein/Ausgangskarte/n.

Am besten wäre eine IFM Ausführung da dort die Ein- Ausgänge ja schon vorhanden sind. Auch nicht schlecht wäre ein Profibusanschluss oder ein CP...

Darf gerne auch eine ältere Steuerung sein, von mir aus auch mit leichtem defekt, sie sollte halt zum üben was taugen.

Preislich bin ich leider eingeschränkt als Auszubildender und hoffe daher das jemand von euch was altes zuhause rumliegen hat ...

Würde mich sehr über ein gutes angebot freuen.


----------



## edison (15 November 2007)

Schau mal bei Ebay nach einer Vipa der 100er Reihe - das sollte einem Azubigehalt verträglich sein.
Dafür kannst Du Dir dann auch das Programmierkabel selbst löten.
Ein MPI Adapterkabel ist halt auch nicht gerade günstig zu bekommen.
Eine Simens CPU halte ich für Übertrieben, die werden zu recht hohen Preisen gehandelt - dafür bekommst schon fast ne neue (klizekleine) Vipa


----------



## Rumbler (15 November 2007)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle antwort,

das MPI Kabel und auch ein altes TTY-Kabel für das  programmieren von S5 habe ich.

Das Problem ist das ich mich mit Vipa nicht auskenne hab davon noch nie was gehört, wir ham im Betrieb nur Siemens.. und in der Berufsschule lernen wir halt das Programmieren mit Step7 benötige ich dan für Vipa wieder eigene Software oder ist das Siemens kompatibel?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand hier irgendwas altes zuhause rumliegen und brauchts nicht mehr...

Könnte evtl. auch gegen S5-Baugruppen tauschen, hab noch n Paar digitale ein/ausgangskarten und analoge Ein/ausgangskarten für die 115er sowie busterminals und ein/ausgangskarten für die 100er bzw. 95er rumliegen, aber S5 ist halt nicht mehr aktuell daher brauch ich was neueres.


----------



## marlob (15 November 2007)

Rumbler schrieb:


> oder ist das Siemens kompatibel?


Genau so isses 

Gucke mal hier


----------



## Rumbler (15 November 2007)

Das Problem ist das in ebay die Vipa-Teile ja fast genauso teuer sind wie die von Siemens...

200€ für ne 100er Vipa und ne 314er Siemens ging für 130€ weg...

Naja ich wart mal ab vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand hier ausm Forum.. ;-) ich bin schon bereit was auszugeben so ist es nicht... immer her mit den angeboten ;-)

Gruß Patrick


----------



## marlob (15 November 2007)

Hier im Forum verkauft auch noch jemand CPUs, musst mal ein wenig handeln


----------



## das_Chaos (15 November 2007)

jop dass bin ich, wollte dir gerade die 314IFM vorschlagen stammt bei mir auch aus einem versuchsaufbau war ja auch erst azubi habe frisch seit einem jahr (wirds im februar) ausgelernt


----------



## edison (15 November 2007)

> und ne 314er Siemens ging für 130€ weg...


DAS war ein schnapp... da hätte ich ggfs. auch zugeschlagen.
Die 100er Vipa für 200,- hatte bestimmt DP, PtP oder sonstiges?

Zur Übung ist eine Vipa genauso geeignet wie ne Siemens, HW Config ist halt ein wenig anders.
Ansonsten verhält sich die CPU wie eine 315 von Siemens und kann auch mit Step7 programmiert werden.


----------



## Rumbler (15 November 2007)

Kann gelöscht werden.


----------

